# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  الممثلة الرائعة dakota fanning

## MiSteR LoNeLy

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/mwaextraedit2/backgrounds/70.gif');background-color:darkblue;border:4px solid green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]

**
ولدت Dakota في 23 فبراير عام 1994 بمدينة Conyers في ولاية "جورجيا" الأمريكية، والدها هو Steven Fanning، لاعب كرة سلة معتزل وكان يعمل كهربائيا، ووالدتها هي joy Fanning لاعبة تنس معتزلة تفرغت لأعمال المنزل.
لديها أخت صغرى تشاركها الغرفة حتى اللحظة هي Elle، والتي بدأت بالتمثيل وظهرت في أكثر من فيلم.
كان هناك صراع لا بأس به بين والدها ووالدتها عن اسمها، فأمها تريد تسميتها "هانا" بينما أصر الأب على اسم "داكوتا"، لذا يعتبر اسمها الحقيقي "هانا" ولكن كل معارفها ينادونها بـ "داكوتا".
بدأت حياتها بمجموعة من الإعلانات، أغلبها لوكالة اليانصيب في ولاية "جورجيا" عندما كانت في الخامسة من عمرها، وأول ظهور لها على شاشة التلفاز كممثلة كان في المسلسل المعروف ER حيث ظهرت كطفلة تعرضت لحادث سيارة ومصابة بفقر الدم.

بعدها انطلقت في عالم المسلسلات التليفزيونية، وقدمت الكثير من الأدوار الصغيرة لحلقة واحدة أو حلقتين في مسلسلات من نوعية CSI و Friends و Malcom In The Middle، كما أنها ظهرت في دور "آلي ماكيبل" عندما كانت طفلة في مسلسل Ally McBeal المعروف. وأول ظهور سينمائي لها كان في عام 2001، حيث مثلت مع الممثل العبقري Sean Penn في فيلم I Am Sam، والذي تلقت عنه جائزة في احد المهرجانات السينمائية الأمريكية الكبرى، وعندما خرجت للمسرح لتلقي الجائزة وقتها (وكانت في الثامنة من عمرها) لم تستطع أن تطال الميكروفون، مما جعل مقدم الجائزة لها (وكان الممثل الوسيم Orlando Bloom) يحملها على ذراعه كي تعبر عن شكرها على الجائزة، ذلك الشكر الذي استمر لأكثر من ثماني دقائق.
*عملها مع سبيلبرج :*

"ستيفن كينج" الباحث عن أي موهبة لم يستطع أن يضيع فرصة العمل مع الممثلة الصغيرة اللطيفة، فقد طلب مقابلتها لأقل من ربع ساعة قبل أن يقرر إعطاءها الدور الرئيسي في مسلسله العلمي القصير Taken عام 2002، وقد قدمت تمثيلاً متقنا حتى أن الناقد السينمائي Tom Shales ذي اللسان اللاذع لم يستطع إلا أن يقولها عنها إنها "تمتلك تلك القدرة على أن تظهر من عوالم اخرى، لقد دعوا ممثلة صغيرة للقيام بدور كبير، وقد استطاعت ذلك بنجاح". 

وفي هذا العام ظهرت "داكوتا" في ثلاثة أفلام دفعة واحدة، هي "Trapped" و “sweet home Alabama” و "Hansel and Gretel".
*عام 2003 :*
في هذا العام (عام 2003) قدمت داكوتا فيلمين جديدين، دور رائع في فيلم يدعى "Uptown Girls"، إلى جانب دورها في فيلم الأطفال The Cat in the Hat.
*عام 2004 :*
منذ عام 2004 لم تظهر "داكوتا" إلا في أفلام تحطم شبابيك التذاكر، فلا ننسى منها طبعا فيلم Man on Fire الذي مثلت فيه مع الممثل المشهور Denzel Washington ثم ظهر فيلم Hide And Seek مع " Robert De Niro" وبعدها قدمت بصوتها الجزء الثاني من فيلم Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has a Glitch، وهو فيلم ديزني المشهور طبعا، بعدها عادت إلى صديقها القديم "ستيفن سبيلبرج" الذي اختارها لبطولة فيلمه War Of Worlds مع الممثل Tom Cruise.
لقد تمت دعوة "داكوتا" (وهي ابنة الثانية عشرة) لدراسة فن الدراما والتمثيل في أهم كلية متخصصة في العالم وهي the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences.
*فيلموجرافيا :* 


قدمت "داكوتا" الأفلام التالية: 
*عام 2001 :* 
*ـ* *Father Xmas** :* وهو فيلم قصير لمدة 20 دقيقة قامت فيه بدور Clairee.
*ـ* *I Am Sam** :* سام، رجل محدود الذكاء، يعاني من مشاكل في بطء تفكيره، تحصل له مشكلة كبرى، فقد تركت حبيبته المنزل بعد أن اكدت له بأنها لم تكن معه إلا من أجل سطح فوق رأسها، وتركت خلفها ابنتهما الصغيرة (Lucy) ليربيها "سام" .. إنه طفل في الثامنة يربي فتاة تكبر أسرع منه ألف مرة.
*عام 2002 :*
*ـ* *Taken** :* إنها سلالة طويلة تلك التي تعرضت للاختطاف من الفضائيين، لماذا حدثت كل هذه الاختطافات ؟! وهل هي عشوائية ؟! ومن هي "Allie" التي يريد الفضائيون استعادتها ؟!!
*ـ* *Trapped**.*
*ـ* *Sweet Home Alabama**.*
*ـ* *Hansel And Gretel** :* نسخة جديدة من القصة القديمة، تحدث بها الكثير من التعديلات والتغييرات، لتتناسب مع أيامنا الحالية.
*العام 2003 :* 

ـ *Uptown Girls**:* هي Lorraine الفتاة المتحفظة شديدة الثقة بنفسها، والتي تريد أن تكون من أفضل الفتيات في العالم، ترى ما الذي يحدث لها ولصديقاتها من حولها ؟! *ـ* *The Cat In The Hat** :* هي صورة فيلمية عن الكتاب الطفولي الجميل (القطة داخل القبعة) وهو عن قطة كبيرة الحجم تخرج من داخل قبعة غريبة وتمارس ألعابا جميلة مع الأطفال.
*عام 2004 :*
*ـ* *Man On Fire** :* دينزل واشنطن يمثل دور قاتل محترف سابق متقاعد تأسره طفولة وبراءة "بيتا" الطفلة التي يجب عليه حمايتها من الاختطاف، وعندما يحدث الاختطاف يكون على استعداد للتحول إلى وحش نهم لإعادتها إلى والدتها.
*ـ* *Hide and Seek** :* في المنزل الجديد الذي انتقلت إليه "إيميلي" مع والدها هناك شيء ما يدعى "شارلي" يخرج للعب مع الطفلة حين تكون وحيدة، ويثير "شارلي" الرعب في كل أنحاء المنزل الكبير، ترى من هو شارلي ؟! وما علاقته بالطفلة الصغيرة ؟!
*عام 2005 :* 
*ـ* *War Of The Worlds** :* الفضائيون قرروا تدمير الأرض من أجل السكني فيها، وتوم كروز يريد إنقاذ عائلته الصغيرة من المصير المحتوم !! ترى ما الذي سيفعله ؟!
*ـ* *Nine Lives**.*
*ـ* *Dremer*
*أفلام صدرت مؤخرًا :* 
ـ Charlotte’s ***
ـ Coraline.
Twilight

[line]-[/line]

[align=center]صورها الرائعة [/align] 








[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]</H2>

----------


## المتميزة

كثير بحبها هالممثلة لانها اذكى طفلة مثلت يوما ما
واكثر فيلم حبيتو ليها هو uptown girls

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وله من الصغر فنانه بس حلوة وافلامها رائعه وجميله

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

مشكوريين على المرور الطيب

----------


## تاج النساء

امورة كتير

----------

